# Script d'automation de lecture plein écran etc



## da capo (2 Avril 2016)

Bonjour.

J'apporte mon aide pour mettre en place un système léger de diffusion de vidéo.
Etat des lieux :

une flotte de Mac mini
des films (SD ou HD) en format AppleProRes ou mp4(h264) ou parfois du DV encapsulé en .mov
lecture en boucle et plein écran
diffusion sur des VP
démarrages et extinction programmés 
Jusqu'à ce jour, le choix s'est porté sur une solution simple et pratique.
Les fins sont "modifiés" via QuickTime Player 7 pour forcer leur lecture en plein écran et la lecture en boucle.
QuickTime 7 est choisi comme lecteur par défaut
Un script réalisé avec Automator indique le film à lire, et l'ouvre dans QT
Ce script s'exécute à l'ouverture de session, la machine est programmée (selon les circonstances via les réglages en pref système ou via cron)

Tout se passe généralement bien, mais parfois, QT quitte le premier plan lors du lancement et alors le curseur de souri reste visible.

Pour palier, j'ai songé à ajouter au script automator deux actions :
- l'une masque toutes les applications
- l'autre "rappelle" QT

Mais, cela ne semble pas probant.

Les mac minis sont "bridés" : pas de relève de mise à jour etc pour éviter tout affichage indésirable, mais il doit rester un processus qui reprend la main (sur certaines machines ou à certaines occasions).

Avez-vous des propositions à faire ?

(par ailleurs, j'ai écrit un script avec bien du mal avec AppleScript pour exploiter le player QT actuel, mais j'ai du mal à le rendre "user friendly" : je n'arrive pas à passer en variable un élément obtenu via automator . Typiquement, le préparateur placerait le film sur le bureau et le script récupèrerait le chemin complet pour l'exploiter ensuite. Bien sûr, s'il y avait un hommage toujours semblable, ce serait plus facile... mais…

Merci par avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## da capo (3 Avril 2016)

Bon, après quelques hésitations et quelques énervements, j'ai pu boucler une application mixte (Automator et AppleScript).

Cela devrait convenir, j'espère, sinon je reviendrai me nourrir de vos conseils.


----------

